# Really worried about Poppy not eating



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

I've posted here before about my worries as Poppy wouldn't eat the dry food she was given to me with. I tried everything including not feeding her anything else for 2 days but she still wouldn't eat it. I then moved to wet food mixed with dry, she ate a bit but left most and didn't touch the dry. I've tried other dry food suggested by my vet but no luck. She has had another 3 days of hardly eating at all and she is really hungry today. I feel terrible for her as she is crying constantly and following me around. She just won't eat! What can I do, I feel like crying myself - poor her..


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

When Frizz had an upset stomach I started putting a couple of spoonfuls of probiotic yogurt on his dry food. Once better he refused to eat anything unless it had yogurt on top. I checked with the vet and they said it was fine for him to have some everyday. Maybe its worth a try? It might just encourage Poppy to try some food. Good luck.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Try tinned sardines with yoghurt , mine never refuse that and they are both very fussy eaters.


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks but I've been told by my vet not to get her used to eating things like sardines etc as she will never eat anything 'doggy' again. I'm worried I'll create a really fussy eater and have to spend a fortune too! She does seem to be starving though and is now starting to drive me bonkers whining.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I would try the yoghurt, even if it is something you have to do long term (though I doubt it would be) it wouldn't be too bad to just mix a little with the food but I know what you mean about not wanting a fussy eater. She must have lost lots of weight bless her.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I would just try another wet food....or raw myself. if she started to eat the other wet food, she may like the texture and not the taste...Lady was a hard one to get to eat...we found a wet/fresh food that she loves and she has never gone off of it.


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> I would just try another wet food....or raw myself. if she started to eat the other wet food, she may like the texture and not the taste...Lady was a hard one to get to eat...we found a wet/fresh food that she loves and she has never gone off of it.


I've tried about 3 others but she just eats a tiny bit then won't touch it again. I've tried the youhgurt and she licked the food but wouldn't eat it. She is drinking and isn't lethargic - yet. So I don't think she is sick. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Scrambled egg? Have you tried putting some bovril or gravy of some sort on the dry food?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Have you tried hand feeding her?? and how is she with treats?


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

oh poor poppy, and you - hope you work it out soon!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Try one of the raw varieties, many threads on here about Raw / Barf feeding.... Natural Instincts is very popular on here, if you ring theyll probably send you a sample pack, natures menu or natures diet are also popular which you"ll find at Pets at Home, I've tried all three and personally prefer Natural Instincts, doggy recommended also. I really cant imagine that she would nt like any of these. Natural Instincts don't have many stockists if you called them they'd let you know some people are lucky enough to live close enough to te factory. If you need it delivering then you have to pay a delivery charge unless you order over a certain amount, it's dozen so you need the storage space. The other two brands are easier to get hold of and easier to store, just store as cupboard ingredients. Read the threads or ask away there are loads of raw feeders on here xxx


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Poor you. It sounds like you've tried all the things I would try. What about a bit of tasty cooked sausage ? Can you tempt her with it ? You could then hide it under the kibble ? 

Dexters a bit of a fusspot. I've noticed that hand feeding sometimes tempts him. We currently leave him out his kibble all day to eat as and when. We then feed Natures Menu raw nuggets at tea time. Some days he leaves the kibble. 

If you are worried about weight I would try a bit of cooked chicken & rice or some scramble egg. Maybe little & often ? 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

When Molly first arrived she was very skinny and I struggled to get her to eat. I found a wet food she liked (Natures Harvest) and then offered a bowl twice a day - each time I left the bowl down for a round half an hour and lifted it whether she ate it or not. I also left a bowl of dried food down in her crate for her to help herself at any point she wanted to.

She now eats well when food is put down and I have no problems - she occasionally skips a meal but I don't worry about that if she does.


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Have you tried hand feeding her?? and how is she with treats?


Hi
Yes I have tried hand feeding but she won't eat. She is fine with treats - loved them. I wonder if that's the problem, she knows there is some really tasty food to be had and her food isn't nice in comparison. Is she spoiled by treats (used only for training). Im sure there is lots of nice things I could give her but after that I'm worried there will be no turning back and I'll have a fussy eater. Plus for ease and expense I'd rather have her on dry food (even mixed with some wet). Someone suggested gravy, I'll try that next. Phew!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

If she is taking treats then you could maybe give her kibble instead of treats - that way she would still get her kibble? 
H x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi sorry to hear you are having problems with Poppy's eating, Beau was quite fussy too and still is to be honest, my new pup Kody is also a bit hit & miss with his kibble too but I have found a good way to get him to eat a good amount of hs kibble, pets at home do a treat ball instead of filling it with treats I put his kibble in it he loves playing with that and thinks its a great novelty when the kibble falls out for him to eat, I also bought a pets at home kong type toy again fill that with kibble so I alternate these two toys so he dosnt get bored with them, that seems to take care of the daytime feeds then in the evening I just add a tbsp of chopped chicken or tuna even a bit of grated cheese to his kibble and he normally eats it all. Just be careful with gravy as it can be quite high in salt, pets at home do a dog gravy you mix with water like our ones, have to say beau never liked it but may be worth a try. Good luck and hope things improve for you xx


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Hfd said:


> If she is taking treats then you could maybe give her kibble instead of treats - that way she would still get her kibble?
> H x


Hi
Thanks for your response. I've tried that but she takes it then spits it out. I think I must have spoiled her with bits of cheese, sausage etc...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You can get a dog gravy x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of your situation as it must be such a worry. You'll get great support on here and some useful tips.
The most important thing is to keep her hydrated so always check she it drinking enough.
I'd try her with some cooked chicken and natural pro-biotic yoghurt (as others have mentioned) for a few days. 
I'd also suggest that you go back to the vet and get her checked again if she is still not eating much - be a pain and be persistent - make sure they understand your concern and get her seen.

If you are after a dry kibble - then I'd suggest you try Fish4Dogs - we use it here on all our weaning pups and it goes down a treat (but we are also big BARF users and if you looked at The Cockapoo Club of GB's website you'll see loads on the BARF diet).

I'd suggest you try a feed and stick to that one for a few days before trying another (as you could get her used to an ever changing diet and get fussier) - if she is hungry she should eat anything offered.

Other alternatives to consider are the Natural Instinct (again as already mentioned) and even Nature's Menu (a wet pouch).

Have you gone back to your breeder to ask if others have been the same ?

Stephen x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Poppy you are causing your Mum so much worry! 

I would cut right back on the tasty treats as she may be just be holding out for those. You can always drop training for a few days and focus on her eating. There's been loads of great suggestions already so I think its a case of try one at a time slowly and se what works. Perhaps try making Poppy work for her food via treat ball/kong (as Jo suggested) before trying to switch to another brand.

For Roo I persisted with hand feeding as I knew I was going to switch to Natural Instinct fairly quickly. I did that two days ago and she loves it and licks the bowl clean. I might even up her amount as I think she needs it. 

Try not to stress about it too much as Poppy will pick up on it and as Stephen suggested visit the vet if things don't improve soon. Good luck.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

What a worry it is when they won't eat. You've had good suggestions already ... I had this situation with Maisie when she was a puppy (although she had been poorly). I tried several dry and wet foods and finally I hit on Natural Instincts, which was recommended on here, and that has suited her best.

Good luck, I hope the situation improves ... and it not I would visit the vet. xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was a very poor eater as a puppy and definitely didn't like kibble and I did try many varieties. 

In the end, I too looked into raw feeding and went with Natural Instinct. Millie happily eats that, but she will always be a fussy eater and will often skip a meal. I have to look at the whole amount she's eaten over a week rather than on a daily basis. I know she will only eat if she's hungry.

If you're worried about raw feeding, a good way to test it out is to offer her some raw minced beef or minced chicken (supermarket food ! ).

Take a look at Natural Instincts web site and give them a call, they are very helpful.

One word of warning, many vets do not approve of raw feeding. Arm yourself with knowledge first and then listen to what your vet has to say.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

"Thanks but I've been told by my vet not to get her used to eating things like sardines etc as she will never eat anything 'doggy' again. I'm worried I'll create a really fussy eater and have to spend a fortune too! She does seem to be starving though and is now starting to drive me bonkers whining."

I wouldn't worry about sardines not being 'doggy' enough. It all natural and fish is one of the things raw fed dogs eat. If she likes it you can mix it with what you want her to eat and them slowly wean her off it and at least it will get her eating again.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Good quality minced beef fed raw with the dried food worked well for Hattie and Minton. Hattie went off her recomended dried food the minute she got home put it down to new enviroment and no longer having to compete for food. She is still piccy but Minton is a pig and eats anything he can get hold of (suprised that although he is quite heavy he still looks slim, wish I knew his secret!) The other problem could be her mouth is she already shedding puppy teeth or does she have some other mouth soreness? Always worth getting her vet checked.


----------

